# maltese goes to groomers, shivering for 6 days straight



## skyla (Mar 2, 2007)

I took my dog to the groomers on Saturday, almost 6 days ago now. Her hair was about 5 inches long and it is now close to a buzz cut except for her tail and ears (I wanted to prep her for the warm weather). Once i picked her up from the groomer, immediately she started shivering. She won't eat, won't play with her toys, doesn't come when i call her, and even a beef treat won't tempt her. All day she just sits curled up in her crate, shivering - for 6 days now. This is not like her hyper, happy self. I took her temp and it is a normal 102f. So what do you think could be wrong?


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds pretty strange. 

In some cases when a dog gets buzzed to the skin it can cause razor burn. If that's the case then she could be very sensitive to everything around her, like the things she lays on, you petting her, water touching her, her scratching.....

How's the groomer? Is it possible (as bad as it sounds) that she got abused while being at the groomers? Or was she laughed at when she was finished? Some dogs react very differentley when they are made fun of.

Those are just some suggestions, but like I said it's very unusual.


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

Skyla
I don't know where you live but my shih tzu got close to a buzz cut a month ago and the groomersaid she should wear a sweater and she still lays in the sun when it is shinning thru the window. maybe she is chilly


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

thats wierd I responded to this post in the "General" forum and now I can not find it any where. Were did it go??

Anyway how is your little maltese doing? Any different today?


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Why did you want to clip the hair so short? First of all, a dog's hair acts as insulation against both heat and cold. Second, a Maltese (we've had two) is a single coated breed so is more likely to get sunburned if the hair is too short than be hot with the hair.

If you just prefer to keep the dog in a pet clip so you don't have to groom as much, find another groomer who knows how to clip and groom Maltese.


----------



## allick06 (Mar 13, 2007)

As a grooming salon manager, let me put your mind at ease, I really don't think a person that has devoted their lives to dogs and spends most of their lives in close contact with dogs would ever hurt your maltese. Every groomer in my salon is the kind of pet lover that I wouldn't hesitate for a second to leave my pets with. All the girls from other salons that I know personally are the same. It's easy to forget that a trip to the salon is a stressful time for these guys even with gentle handling. Groomers are strangers and the owners have gone away, there are lots of loud noises, people laughing and talking and people making him be still or touching his feet. It's natural to be a little introverted after a day at the salon


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

I think for the most part you are right but there I used to work in a child care for many years and I swear there were quite a few people there who just did not seem to like kids and were not very good/nice to them.

There are examples of other professions to that you would think the same of but be really surpripsed to find out that their heart is just not into thier job.

I have seen groomers at a certain place that to me were not being very nice to the dogs and pretty rough.

You just have to be careful where you bring your dog. Before I started grooming my own (because I could not find a good groomer) I liked to talk to who was going groom her to get a feeling if she seem like a caring person or not.

allicko6
You are problably such a caring warm hearted person and that is the reason why you are assuming the rest of the groomers are like you. You are problably a very busy groomer because you are good and you care so much.


----------

